# Fittin it in Farm Kidding- Next due 4/30, 5/1 and 5/2



## Fittin it in Farm (Apr 10, 2011)

I though I'd start a kidding thread. Kidding begins in just over a month and I'm so excited and scared!!! Finger's crossed for easy kiddings. All but 2 of my girls are Nigerian's. My nubian Precious is bred to one of my Nigerian bucks for F1 Mini Nubians and then I'm purchasing a Nubian who is bred for ADGA registered nubian kids.

Precious - Nubian due April 4. She's bred to my nigerian buck Gilligan for F1 Mini Nubians. Kidded 4/2 :kidred: :kidred: 

Romadur - Is bred to Bo for April 5th kids. Kidded 4/1 :kidblue: :kidred: :kidred: 

Lady - Is bred to Gilligan for April 8th kids. Kidded 4/3 :kidred: :kidred: 

Blossom - Is bred to Gilligan for April 30th kids. :kidblue: :kidblue: 

Beatrice - nubian- Is bred to Saada royal Oblivion for May 1st kids. :kidblue: :kidred: 

Neuaen - is bred to James for May 2nd kids. :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: (DOA)

Rapunzel- Is bred to Skippy for May 22nd kids. :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: 

Lily - Is bred to Skippy for June 4th kids. :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: (she was sold bred but kidded with 3 does)

Anna - Is bred to Skippy for June 12th babies. :kidblue: :kidred: 

Poppy - is bred to Skippy for June 26th babies. 

I'll add belly pictures as I get them.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Fittin it in Farm Kidding Thread - First up Precious due*

Happy kidding! thinking PINK! :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Fittin it in Farm Kidding Thread - First up Precious due*

Lookin' good! Keep us posted! :dance:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Fittin it in Farm Kidding Thread - First up Precious due*

:thumbup: :thumb:


----------



## Fittin it in Farm (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: Fittin it in Farm Kidding Thread - First up Precious due*

Some pictures of Romadur from this morning. She's looking wide and deep. Hoping for lots of healthy babies.


----------



## Fittin it in Farm (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: Fittin it in Farm Kidding Thread - First up Precious due*

Got a good side view of Precious.


----------



## Fittin it in Farm (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: Fittin it in Farm Kidding Thread - First up Precious due*

Here's a picture of Blossom this morning and one of her and Lady.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Fittin it in Farm Kidding Thread - First up Precious due*

They sure are... carrying wide and deep..... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## Fittin it in Farm (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: Fittin it in Farm Kidding Thread - First up Precious due*

Well the girls are getting closer. They are all starting to loosen up. I think romadur will go before Precious. They got there bikini cuts last week.

Precious is on day 143.

Romadur is on day 142

and Lady is on day 139.


----------



## Fittin it in Farm (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: Fittin it in Farm Kidding Thread - First up Precious due*

We got our barn camera up today finally!!!  No going out to the barn in the middle of the night to check. :leap:

Precious is on day 146.

Romadur is on day 145.

Lady is on day 142.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Fittin it in Farm Kidding Thread - First up Precious due*

Cameras are AWESOME!!! Not only for baby watch but for monitering babies after they arrive.

Romadur looks huge! I hope she has some little does in there for you!


----------



## Fittin it in Farm (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: Fittin it in Farm Kidding Thread - First up Precious due*

Romadur kidded 4/1 with :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue:

Precious kidded today 4/2 with :kidred: :kidred: F1 Mini Nubians!

Check out my facebook for pictures.

https://www.facebook.com/FittinItInFarm ... inItInFarm


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Fittin it in Farm Kidding Thread - First up Precious due*

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Fittin it in Farm (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: Precious, romadur and Lady have kidded. next due 4/30*

Lady kidded this morning with twin doelings!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Precious, romadur and Lady have kidded. next due 4/30*

Congrats!!! :kidred: :kidred: :stars:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Precious, romadur and Lady have kidded. next due 4/30*

You are certainly having a doe streak going! Congratulations!!


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

*Re: Precious, romadur and Lady have kidded. next due 4/30*

WOW,, Big Congrats on all your babys,,,  :stars: :lovey:


----------



## Fittin it in Farm (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: Precious, romadur and Lady have kidded. next due 4/30*



liz said:


> You are certainly having a doe streak going!  Congratulations!!


Let's hope it keeps up. My one buck was bred to a friends doe and produced triplet does and he's the one that sire both set's of twin does. I'm hoping he's a doe maker. :leap:


----------



## Fittin it in Farm (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: Precious, romadur and Lady have kidded. next due 4/30*

Posted pics of the kids on my facebook page.

https://www.facebook.com/?ref=tn_tnmn#!/FittinItInFarm


----------



## Fittin it in Farm (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: Precious, romadur and Lady have kidded. next due 4/30*

Here are pictures of some of the kids so far.


----------



## Fittin it in Farm (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: Precious, romadur and Lady have kidded. next due 4/30*

More pics.


----------



## Fittin it in Farm (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: Precious, romadur and Lady have kidded. next due 4/30*

Next girls up are.

Blossom 4/30
Nauean 5/2
"B" 5/1


----------



## Fittin it in Farm (Apr 10, 2011)

Added picture's of my girls to my Facebook page.

https://www.facebook.com/?ref=tn_tnmn#!/FittinItInFarm


----------



## Fittin it in Farm (Apr 10, 2011)

The mini Nubian's are sale pending. All the other doelings are available 300.00 each and the wether 100.00. Discount for multiple purchase.


----------



## Fittin it in Farm (Apr 10, 2011)

Romadur's buckskin with white overlay doeling is sold.


----------

